# 20 Gallon female betta sorority



## cakess (Jun 7, 2016)

So i decided to start my first sorority. I have a well planted aquarium with a lot of hiding spots caves and plants. Has a good filter, and heater. I have a total of 8 females. So far as i put them together at the same time. They all just checked eachother out. Stood in a circle together and circling around eachother. but there was no nipping. Then a lil chase here and there. but they only chase a bit then move on and explore other places for all of them. Here are my female bettas. 









Here is Rose. Shes the biggest one. so i may have a feeling shes going to be alpha because she has been chasing others a bit. 









This is Aquamarine. same size as Rose. But it seems she actually gets a long with Rose and follows her around. 









This is Pearl. Shes one of the calm ones and doesnt actually chase anyone, but actually explores the tank. 









As this one is Crystal. very calm but Rose keeps chasing her. However there is no nipping. When Rose chases her to a corner. Rose just sits there and stare. Crystal has stress stripes right now. Hopefully my peking order will soon be established. 









This is sunny. The baby one out of all of them. She's the smallest but very calm too. Always exploring and just ignoring them









This one is Jade. I would say shes more the calm ones too. 









This one is Jewel. She is in between. At times she would just sit there but other times she would chase them back. 









Last here is Angel. Shes always hiding in her log. 

So here are my 8 female betta sorority. So far no crazy nipping or fighting has happen only chasing. Hopefully they can form their hierarchy soon. Ill keep updated. :smile2:


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

You have some lovely females there, I did a sorority a couple years back. I personally wouldn't do it again. Just have a backup plan just in case it doesn't work out. Good luck though!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Beautiful females! I am partial to plakats and just love female plakats because they are so cute and compact!! Please make a journal so we can look at pictures of them!


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Your girls are gorgeous! Do you have a pic of the whole tank?


----------



## cakess (Jun 7, 2016)

*update on my betta sorority*

So my tank has been going well. so there has been no fights or no nipping at all ever since i put them all together in the tank and still they are getting along just fine. 

Here is my picture of betta sorority tank.


















The small changes are i decided to keep 6 instead of 8. I gave sunny away to my little sister for her tank. Then i gave away Jade to my boyfriend. Also I had a lot more plants before but i felt that it was took too much space and i wanted them to have more space to swim. So i took out plants and they were fine. There was no establishing a hierarchy again or anything. They were all just normal and fine. I also renamed Angel to Trinity instead lol cause of the sign city of angels in my tank xD

heres a video i made of my tank. Thanks! :laugh:


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

It's so awesome! I wish I could have a sorority.


----------



## Amberjp (Apr 28, 2016)

Rose,Crystal & Jewel have very pretty coloring, did you get them from a LFS or online?

Your tank is very pretty, for some reason I'm suprised that it's a tall 20 and not a long one lol

Hope all goes well and that they continue to get along


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

It's cute how they sort of swim in pairs for short bursts, got yourself a little synchronised swimming team there 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------

